
A Christian Perspective on Computing: One Person's View - wilsonfiifi
https://cs.calvin.edu/documents/christian_perspective_on_computing
======
mar77i
> buggy or poorly designed applications, interfaces designed to simplify life
> for the implementer instead of the end-user, programming languages that seem
> to be designed with no concern for readability, and so on.

You're avoiding to ask the question of ownership here - because, well, in your
eyes all is god's creation, and still you fail to distinguish that all of
technology, hardware as well as software are very much human creations. And
those responsible for them do not necessarily have your best interest in mind.

Yet nobody wants to hear that of course.

